# Army Painting Challenge 2015-2016. Month Ten, April.



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Double month, Go!


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Finaly!!! Dubble Battlewagons this month!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Are two entries mandatory this month or is it just an optional challenge?


LotN


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> Are two entries mandatory this month or is it just an optional challenge?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You can earn back a real life card this month if you do two entries.


----------



## R_Squared (Mar 24, 2013)

Dagnammit, a double month when I'll struggle to complete one challenge. Typical.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Alright, so two single figures up for my entry this month.
First off, my new Tech-Priest Dominus, that came in the Start Collecting: Skitarii. 
Severus Fousten

The blue plates really look good. I'm glad I chose do do that instead of the plain metal that the last Dominus I did has.

Next up, the Tech-Assassin, Laviniah Ruh.

With some Infiltrators.


Next, I've got a set of Kataphron Breachers primed and ready to go. Which will also complete the Adeptus Mechanicus War Convocation formation. That will be my attempt to meet the Nordicus Challenge portion of the month. Fingers crossed I have the time to get them done.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Here are my two wagons completed! 
 might be a third entry for the sake of it.

Third entry!


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Double month? Or... Nordicus extreme challenge extention - double, double month!

So far, I've got 5 squads of Skitarii done in April... which honestly nearly killed me, 30 of these guys was way more work than I was expecting. Depending on Baby business, I may get a second Onager done too, making this a double, double + another double month for me... if only that could compensate my tardiness from earlier in the year...


10 Rangers


5 Vanguard no 1


No 2


No 3


And no 4


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

I am gonna have to finnish 3 at least... to make up for last month xD









one week time. wish me luck


----------



## R_Squared (Mar 24, 2013)

It's been a bit of a rush, unfortunately my work has sent me away and I had to wait until my paints could be sent out to me before I could crack on with this months challenge.
Fortunately they arrived last week and I was able to knock out Zagstruck before the end of the month.
It's going to be slow going from now on though. I'm determined to try an get a unit done every month, but time is an issue for the next few months. We'll see how it turns out.
Anyway, here's Zagstruck, I'm probably going to do a bit more work on him later on but for now I consider him table top ready.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Kompleted my Kataphron Breachers for the Nordicus portion of the challenge.

Also, with one of my Magos

This completes the requirements of the War Convocation Formation.


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

I am trying hard to get these finished this month:









But a second unit really isn't getting done.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Onager Dunecrawler. I like these things. Complex, but fast!


----------



## Flatlinerunner (Sep 8, 2014)

Here are my two entries. I'm really surprised that i found the time to finish two models this month, much much work to do


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

@Flatlinerunner Those look really good.
One day I'll be picking up that game.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Flatlinerunner said:


> Here are my two entries.


Fantastic work mate, these deathwatch look swell!


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

Good enough.


----------



## Flatlinerunner (Sep 8, 2014)

Roganzar said:


> @Flatlinerunner Those look really good.
> One day I'll be picking up that game.


Thanks a lot, you too @Iraqiel

Have to confess, i mostly bought the game for the minis. Hope to play it someday, but i guess it will 1 or two years till i finished all minis.

This is my first try at a painting challenge, quite exciting to see all this minis coming out so great in such a short time (everyone needs to work, study, whatsoever)


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

My first entry of the month is here, the Kastelan Robots. Sadly due to my current situation I am unable to put transfers and varnish onto these boys, or give them the toxic wasteland base my Mechanicus army sports across all units. But the actual painting is finished, so here they are.





































The second entry will be up tomorrow. These guys are my March entry, so that RL card is now invalid. So now just my April entry remains this month.


LotN


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

And there we go, my painting pledge for this month got through - Well most of it. I finished the Horrors and Fateweaver for the month, and I will withdraw Zarduk Layak as I don't want to rush him. I could probably finish him today, but I would rather take my time with him.

Here's the groups shot:









And close-ups:


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

And my April entry is here, a touch late. My internet was down, apologies. Hopefully this will still count and keep me at all entries submitted thus far.




























Picture quality isn't great, and they are a bit rushed. But they are still tabletop worthy in my eyes.


LotN


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Nice work LotN!

Wow, we have gone really Ad Mech heavy this year...

Are we doing army shots?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Iraqiel said:


> Nice work LotN!
> 
> Wow, we have gone really Ad Mech heavy this year...
> 
> Are we doing army shots?


Thank you :grin:

Indeed we have. Why I wonder, is it because the Ad Mech are awesome and everyone here knows it? Probably.

I hope so, I plan on doing one once I have all my Ad Mech together. Though to be honest I think the next Army Painting Challenge will be me doing the Forge World half of my Ad Mech army, along with any new releases GW put out.


LotN


----------

